# Need some help with my rifle



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

I am having a terrible time keeping my rifle sighted in. I don't think that my rings are moving. I have checked them and they always seem tight. Could something in my scope be bad. I have a Nikon buckmaster scope. It's an average scope. It is on my 22-250. It is a gun that I shoot a fair amount. The scope is about 3 years old.

One thing it is doing is, I will shoot three shots. Two will be fairly close together, but the one will be a good 5-6 inches off. That makes me think something is goofy in my scope.

I am open for any ideas. I'm hoping that i don't have to buy a new scope, but if i do i do. Oh, one more thing, the gun isn't dirty either. I cleaned it not too long ago.

I put this in the rifle forum too. There is a lot of great rifle minds in this forum, so i wanted your input also.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

I had the same problem with the same scope. I ended up dumping the scope!! Got a Leupold, problem solved!


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

my thinking is the scope also.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I spoke with xdeano last night and told him what i knew about your scope. He wanted to know what rings you had and such...that I didn't know.

On Sunday he is going to use his torque wrench and make sure things are tightened up properly...he said to start with that.

Papapete,

Tell us a little too about the reloads you are shooting...grains, brass, primers, bullets, etc. Perhaps its something with those. There are a lot of variables with reloaded bullets. Maybe one variable in there is messing it up too. Lots of knowledgable people with that topic.

I do know this...I have seen with my own eyes what papapete is talking about with this gun. Twice I have seen it result in missed coyotes (gimme shots)!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Scope issues.....
Shooter issues (no offense)
Ammo issues....

Eliminate one at a time.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

i would'nt think it's an ammo issue. 5-6 inches is quite a bad flyer. good luck


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

at what distance are you shooting that you are measuring a 5 to 6 inch flyer? if that is at 300 yards, that could easily be the shooter. If it is at 200 and in, to me it sounds like your scope. Have you ever checked your scope for parrallax issues?? I know my nikon had it really bad. I ditched and whent with a leupod vari X-II 4-12 x 50mm with a LR reticle and am really liking it. Your rings could be bad. There are so many things that it could be, you would have to eliminate one thing at a time as mentioned earlier. Is it possible that the random shot could be from flinching?? I would also have other people shoot the gun and see if they are getting the same problem. If they are then you can eliminate the shooter in a hurry and start looking at equipment. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## tka250 (Sep 24, 2009)

Start with the simplest things first. make sure the rings are tight. I was having a similar problem. thought the rings were tight enough and they weren't.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

put maskint tape on your front ring, and masking tape on your scope, draw a straight line and go out shooting, you will be able to tell if your scope is moving.


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

papa,

I would start with swapping out the scope, assuming that tightening the rings/bases didn't fix it. Most of us have another scope or scoped rifle around to swap out scopes. If you change scopes, there is no need to zero things, just shoot a couple 5 shot groups at 100, and you should have your answer.

Ken


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

Thanks for the help guys.

I was shooting at 100yards. I really don't think that it was me, but i guess anything is possible.

I checked my rings, they seem to be fine. My gun and scope have a custom paint job. If my rings were loose and allowing my scope to move i would see it in the paint.

I called Nikon, I have a lifetime warranty on that scope. If i send it in i will get it back in about 7 days. My problem is I'm going coyote hunting on Sunday with Fallguy. As much as I hate it,I will probably end up taking my scope off of my 270 and putting it on my 22-250.

Thanks again for the help guys.


----------



## JeffinPA (Feb 17, 2008)

Well? You and FallGuy have any luck?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

We saw 8 coyotes...all called in or called up anyway...they weren't really responsive to the calls. I don't think they are being forced to hunt yet real hard...not hard up for food.

I shot one real small female...18 pounds! I think it was still bedded down from being born. I saw her take her first steps then shot her...at least that is what I'm saying she was pretty small.

Papapete shot another young one.

We had one stand go just wacky. 5 coyotes came in in two seperate groups. I had two show up 30 yards over my left shoulder...crested the rise I was on, took a few trots then went back down behind the crest. I didn't even have time to do anything there. Three others came from the other side and Papapete missed one of those and the rest bolted. We had three hunters but we just made an error and set up wrong for that area. That particular stand has been good to us. Papapete shot his triple there a few years ago...there is always coyotes there. We just thought we would try a different setup since we had three hunters but we should have just done it the way we always do...we should have had at least two or three in that group! :******: :******:

I also shot two skunks!


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

So what was wrong with the rifle, scope or shooter?
Just wondering.

 Al


----------

